# Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?



## Administrator (22. Juli 2005)

*Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Harlekin (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Im Prinzip interessant. Aber wenns über 50€ kostet zu teuer.

Also wenn die PSP 50€ kostet, und die Filme auf den USDs nicht mehr als 5€, wäre es ne überlegung wert.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Harlekin am 22.07.2005 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip interessant. Aber wenns über 50€ kostet zu teuer.
> 
> Also wenn die PSP 50€ kostet, und die Filme auf den USDs nicht mehr als 5€, wäre es ne überlegung wert.



Rofl 50 Euro...wir Leben in einer Welt wo eine schnelle Grafikkarte mal eben eine halbe Monatsmiete kostet, da wird man wohl kaum eine Konsole wie die PSP für so einen "angenehmen" Preis bekommen.

Doch B@T.

Interessant auf jeden Fall, aber auch mindestens genau so teuer. Da ich mir extra für meine Bundeswehrzeit einen Nintendo DS gekauft habe kommt der Kauf einer zweiten Konsole nicht für mich in Frage, schon gar nicht wenn ich 250 Euro ausgeben soll.
IMO ist die PSP ein nettes Technikspielzeug mit teilweise sehr beeindruckenden Grafiken, aber für den mobilen Spaß in Bus oder Bahn reicht mir zumindest sogar der Oldie-Gameboy bzw. das DS. 
Könnte mir höchstens begeistern wenn der Preis um 100 Euro fallen würde, aber bis dahin dürfte einige Jahre verstreichen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

[X] Nein (anderer Grund)
[X] Nein, ich habe ein Ngage

MfG Jimini


----------



## Um-NroKKet (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.07.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] wir Leben in einer Welt wo eine schnelle Grafikkarte mal eben eine halbe Monatsmiete kostet [...]


Eine neue Grafikkarte - oder andere aktuelle Hardware - kann auch gut und gerne mal das Doppelte einer Monatsmiete kosten - bei manchen sprengt eine solche Investition sogar das Budget eines ganzen Monats.


----------



## Munky (2. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				Um-NroKKet am 22.07.2005 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.07.2005 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück müssen solche Leute das Geld nicht in Freunde oder sowas investieren.  

Die PSP ist in der tat ein nettes Spielzeug, aber eigentlich auch nur ein aufgebohrter Gamboy - wenn ich Spitzengrafik zu horrenden Preisen (und das Ding wird wirklich derbe teuer werden) haben will, dann doch lieber zu Hause, da sind größere Investitionen MMN sinnvoller. Auf Reisen will ich keinen superteuren Hightech-Schnickschnack dabei haben, nur um etwas die Zeit tot zu schlagen. Da würde mir, wie schon gesagt wurde, eine günstigere Alternative mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## Volcom (3. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

gameboy rult


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (3. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Eigentlich zu teuer, aber wie ich mich kenne, werd ich spätestens am 3. September schwach  Hoffentlich kriegen die das mit den Spielen zum Launch besser hin als Nintendo, wo die Software jetzt erst langsam ins rollen kommt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Handhelds brauche ich allgemein nicht.
Unterwegs höre ich dann Musik mit meinem Mp3-Player (hat übrigens die PS3 auch drin). Da freue ich mich sogar immer, weil man dann z.B. gemütlich im Zug sitzen kann und die Musik "aktiv" hört (und nicht nur nebenbei beim Surfen im Internet etc.).

zum Zocken (PC mal außen vor) hab ich ne PS2, einen großen Fernseher, ne Couch und eine 5.1 Anlage. Da ist das Spielerlebnis (zumal die Spiele wohl auch etwas komplexer sind als auf Handhelds ) doch um einiges größer/atmosphärischer.
Ich muss doch nicht zwangsweise die 30min Bahnfahrt noch zocken.

Die PSP an sich finde ich aber schon gut (vor allem den Multimedia-Aspekt mit den Filmen, Musik etc.). Die Grafik ist für einen Handheld Wahnsinn, da sie fast PS2-Niveau hat.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 03.08.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich zu teuer, aber wie ich mich kenne, werd ich spätestens am 3. September schwach  Hoffentlich kriegen die das mit den Spielen zum Launch besser hin als Nintendo, wo die Software jetzt erst langsam ins rollen kommt.



Nintendo hat mit dem DS sehr viel Startpotential in den Wind geschoßen, wenn man es genau nimmt gibt es bis jetzt nur einen richtig guten Titel für die Konsole: Mario 64 DS. Der Rest ist entweder zu kurz (Another Code) oder einfach eine schlampige Portierung von anderen Konsolen (Revenge of the Sith, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory). Hoffentlich ändert sich dieser Umstand mit den Releases von Mario Kart und Metroid Prime. 

Die PSP hat sicherlich einige beeindruckende Spiele im Line-Up. Mit "GTA Liberty City Stories", "Grand Tourismo" und den typischen PS-Lizenzen dürften einige Perlen auf die Spieler zu kommen. 

Aber trotzdem muss ich versuchen standhaft zu bleiben und nicht wieder Geld in etwas eigentlich sinnloses zu stecken...*sich keine PSP kaufen wird* *sich keine PSP kaufen wird* *sich vielleicht eine PSP kaufen wird* *sich auf den Finger haut und keine PSP kaufen wird* *zur Sicherheit Geld verbrennen damit ich mir keine PSP kaufen werde*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Antwort (6. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Ich müsste mit "Nein hab ich schon antworten" !!!
Für dreihundert euro bei ebay!


----------



## LowJones (7. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Was ich als Antwortmöglichkeit vermisst habe :
[X] Nein , weil es keine beschreibbaren UMDs gibt


----------



## sailor (18. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Alos, ich gehöre zu den mageren 3,6%(1.Antwort)   
(hab's bereits vorbestellt   )


----------



## BluBJungE (30. August 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

LOL Ich spiel lieber Handygames...

Wer das genommen hat könnte es 
eigenlich auch so sagen:

[x] Nein, weil ich vergaßt gehöre.
Ich unterstütze lieber Jamba mit ihrer
so tollen Werbung, damit ich damit noch
 mehr sehen darf!

Naja ich warte mal ab bis das Teil billiger wird


----------



## DoktorX (3. September 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

[X]Interessant, aber mir (noch) zu teuer.


----------



## Iceman (3. September 2005)

*AW: Im September erscheint die Playstation Portable (PSP) in Deutschland. Auch etwas für Sie?*

Ich würd das Teil kaufen wenn ich Geld hätte. IMO ein ziemlich beeindruckendes Ding.


----------

